# Just returned



## MelisaRN (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, we made it through our first trip in our new 28 BHS. We absolutely love it!!! As far as we can tell we have no problems with the trailer so far. I was kinda worried after all the horror stories I had heard. We even had another Outback camping right across from us.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I have herd a lot of those stories as well. We love our 25FB and have never really had anything serious go wrong with it. Oh, by the way glad to see you could log into your account.







Keep on Outbacking


----------



## MelisaRN (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah, I just thought I would try it again and see if it worked. It just took me this long to get back to a computer since I was off enjoying the Arkansas heat, ha ha.







It was in the upper 90's all weekend with high humidity. yuk.







We spent a lot of time inside watching movies between short walks and grilling outside.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Sounds something like the Texas heat.







Next weekend we will be out and about at a Rally in Kerrville, Texas, AC included of course...


----------



## boozer45 (Aug 29, 2003)

MelisaRN
Have you put your unit on the scales yet?
Did it pull OK? what is your TV set up?


----------



## MelisaRN (Aug 22, 2003)

Boozer45,
Nope, haven't actually weighed it. It tows great. We have a Dodge Ram 1500 4.7 L V8 Short bed. We have the WD hitch and friction sway with brake controller.


----------



## boozer45 (Aug 29, 2003)

MelisaRN said:


> Boozer45,
> Nope, haven't actually weighed it. It tows great. We have a Dodge Ram 1500 4.7 L V8 Short bed. We have the WD hitch and friction sway with brake controller.


MelisaRN
I suppose you're at your Max. GCWR of your tow vehicle?
Your 1/2 ton short bed truck will probably weight close to 5000#, driver only. And your TT will weigh ~5600#, roll-out from dealer with options, battery and 60# of propane, plus a conservitive 1000# of "stuff" for camping, that puts the 28BH-S at around 6500# ready to camp less water, so Truck + TT = 11,500#. That's my GCWR on my F150. With my truck and other happy campers that travel with me (wife and two grown kids) puts me over GCWR by a few hundred pounds. That's what scares the ---- out of me! (insurance liabilitiy). A hungry shark (lawyer) would ruin my future if ever in an unfortunate accident towing out of spec. I know I may seem a bit paranoid, but just trying to weigh my risk.


----------

